# Firefox валит иксы

## fank

значит, происходит всё следующим образом: я запускаю firefox и могу работать с ним хоть целые сутки, потом достаточно либо переключиться на него или мышой поюзать скролл, как он глохнет намертво и тянет с собой иксы, мыша при этом спкойно ездит по десктопу.

я подконнектился удалённо и увидел, что весь проц съедают именно иксы, а не firefox, однако такая бодяга случается только при запущенном firefox'е

```
# emerge -pv mozilla-firefox

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.0.4  -debug -gnome +java -ldap -mozdevelop -moznoxft -mozsvg -mozxmlterm -xinerama -xprint 31,988 kB

 # emerge -pv xorg-x11

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r2  -3dfx -3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc -font-server -insecure-drivers -ipv6 -minimal +mmx +nls +opengl +pam -sdk +sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

правда, xorg, я только сейчас обновил с r1, но не думаю, что в этом трабла, потому как у одного товарища тут тоже подобное было

как можно узнать, что в firefox'е подвешивает иксы

----------

## doonkel

Может это проблема драйверов под видео? У тебя случайно не Радеон.

----------

## d_n_k

игрался с прозрачностью?

выключи нафиг Composite, требуемые параметры к дровам тоже удали.

----------

## fank

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "GeForce 2 MX400"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    65536

    Option      "RenderAccel"   "True"

    Option      "CursorShadow"  "1"

    Option      "NoLogo"        "True"

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection
```

```
Section "Extensions"

#    Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "1"

#    Option "Composite" "Disable"

    Option "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection
```

и в таком состоянии конфиг уже месяца 4

на другом компе софт такой же, настройки чуть ли не самые агрессивные и всё летает

блин, ну не запускать же strace на сутки  :Smile: 

у меня винт только на 20 гиг

----------

## serg_sk

```
 Option      "RenderAccel"   "True" 
```

У меня из-за этой опции вообще все висло, а мыша спокойно ездила по десктопу  :Smile: 

----------

## d_n_k

 *fank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> на другом компе софт такой же, настройки чуть ли не самые агрессивные и всё летает
> 
> 

 

а ты попробуй. если будет дальше фиснуть верни все обратно.

у меня тоже мозилла висла, другие проги нормально, а мозилла виснет.

в чем дело хз. имхо хитро работает с иксами.

----------

## fank

вот я и доигрался...

теперь и иксы как надо не работают

чё сделал - собрал ядро новое 2.6.12-rc6-mm1, ибо нужны очень патчи mppc/mppe

пересобрал альсу и дрова под видео, вышеуказанную опцию отключил, в результате модуль nvidia.ko не грузится, сижу на флаксе под nv драйвером иксовым, птица работает только в путь, но производительность драйвера оставляет желать лучшего  :Sad: 

----------

## alk

мож это поможет

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Xorg_X11_and_Transparency#Mozilla_.28Firefox.29_crash_Issue_with_Flash

```

export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1

```

----------

## fank

гм.... у меня плагин флэшевый даже не установлен...

а ядро вообще непонятно какое мне попалось.... альса не установилась (cmi8738), иксы не стартанули...

откатился на 2.6.11-nitro2 - всё ок

позже финальный релиз mm-ветки попробую, тем более, что дома он встал на раз, без всяких затруднений

----------

## matroskin

у меня были те же проблемы, причина была в том что X-ы были скомпилированы с "+sse"

а проц был Athlon XP, выключил sse, пересобрал X-ы и дрова и теперь все стабильно.

P.S. sse нужно убрать из CFLAGS и из USE

----------

## fank

самое интересное, что у меня дома слон и sse-флаг включён - всё летает

а вот на работе такая бодяга с пнём-3  :Smile: 

и не верю я во все эти байки про несовместимость камней и софта, я скорее поверю в глючный код, выдаваемый компилятором под различные оптимизирующие флаги

и вообще, с подобной оптимизацией шутить не надо, по-моему

и кстати, птица, если не ошибаюсь, сама занижает уровень оптимизации для уменьшения геморроя на свою голову  :Smile: 

----------

## kon

2 fank

mppe/mppc патчи замечательно ложаться на просто gentoo-sources

http://www.polbox.com/h/hs001/

----------

## gaffer

 *matroskin wrote:*   

> у меня были те же проблемы, причина была в том что X-ы были скомпилированы с "+sse"
> 
> а проц был Athlon XP, выключил sse, пересобрал X-ы и дрова и теперь все стабильно.
> 
> P.S. sse нужно убрать из CFLAGS и из USE

 

У меня тоже проблемы с firefox...  Тоже есть sse и sse2 флаги... 

Вот флаги:

```

sen@localhost ~ $ cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -mmmx -msse -mfpmath=sse -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -falign-functions=64"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

USE="nls unicode userlocales noinfo opengl alsa mono dbus eds epiphany \

     network icu nojdepend dvd wifi oscar lm_sensors icq iconv howl \

     hal glut exif dvdread divx4linux bzip2 bonobo acpi aac a52 \

     -oss win32codecs -xine 7zip gphoto2 jpeg2k gtkhtml \

     startup-notification acl nptl tcltk gcj nptlonly mmx sse sse2 3dnow mng \

     svg wmf inkjar plugin animation flac dvdr sox tetex debug \

     mozdevelop mozsvg mozxmlterm"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="15"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

LDFLAGS="-L/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib"

sen@localhost ~ $

```

А xorg компилировался с 

```

localhost sen # emerge -pv xorg-x11

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1  -3dfx +3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk +debug* -dlloader -dmx -doc -font-server -hardened -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal +mmx +nls +opengl +pam -sdk +sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv 0 kB

```

Если проблемы firefox из-за ключей xorg то какие отключить - какие оставить? И что перекомпилировать,пересобрать?

----------

## fank

2 kon

я в курсе, однако сайт, тобой указанный, уже с неделю в дауне, и тогда, неделю назад, я не видел там патча под 2.6.12

----------

